# Imperial Guard Autumn/winter uniform



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, ever since I stumbled across a military surplus site, I've been thinking about making my own Guard uniform. I've got a 26-year-old Dutch military uniform (belonged to my stepfather) and since it's just collecting dust in my closet, I want to do something with it. My Guard army, the 12th Alkmarian Light Infantry, is Dutch-themed using Cadian models, so I want it to look like that. I'll let you guess where the regiment's homeworld is based on.

Got some pics of what I already got: 








Helmet, scarf, NBC gloves (gonna add plasticard armour plate), winter cap (should look great with an aquila) and trousers. 









Pouches, packs, camo net.









Combat jacket, all it needs are some aquila's..
Could've sworn I had a canteen lying around (I've found the cover though).

Holidays are coming up, planning on getting a lot of work done.
All I need are guns, guns! Any suggestions?


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Have you heard of "Airsoft" myself and alot of freinds do it, its like paintball, but with replica weapons. so something like the M14 looks very similar to the Vostroyan lasgun, you'd just need to remove the stock. or the M4 Patriot looks similar to a bolt or laspistol depending on the conversion work. look into it, theres a world of possibilites.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

If having modified replica guns is not a good idea where you intend wearing it, you could updrade yourself to a sergeant and make up a laspistol with some plastic plumbing parts and plastic sheet.

It could look the part whilst not looking like a real firearm.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been looking at airsoft stuff, actually. It's just that a decent AS gun is quite expensive.
I'd really like this suit to be versatil enough to be suitable for both a sergeant (or watchmaster, which I prefer) and a regular trooper. So I'm gonna need a lasgun anyway, and I want to look like a Cadian one. I saw one guy do it once over on Relicnews, and it looked ace. I think he used some sort of airsoft G36..

But anyone ever heard of Nerf? They sell a Recon C-16 that, with some tinkering, makes a lasgun and laspistol.
I'm already ordering some plastic sheets to make aquila's out of, should be a piece of cake..

Knocked this up in the last few days, any good?
















Still in the early stages, but it's getting there..

And for the future:


----------

